# OPI Katy Perry



## AmourAnnette (Mar 5, 2011)

So I know I'm a bit late on the bandwagon, but I had to wait 3+ weeks for Teenage Dream and Last Friday Night (they were worth the wait). The One That Got Away didn't interest me at all, so I passed on it, which I now regret, but oh well... 





Last Friday Night





Teenage Dream





Not Like The Movies

Black shatter, review and more pictures on my blog for those interested! &lt;3


----------



## llehsal (Mar 5, 2011)

I LOVE these.  How many coats you had to get the glitter so strong?


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 5, 2011)

Last Friday Night in the photo is 4 coats, Teenage Dream is 2 and Not Like The Movies is 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheMmmGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Teenage dream is to die for! Totally love the shape of your nails too girl!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 6, 2011)

Last friday night is so pretty ! But lighter than what you'd expect from the packaging.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *TheMmmGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Teenage dream is to die for! Totally love the shape of your nails too girl!


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last friday night is so pretty ! But lighter than what you'd expect from the packaging.


Yeah, but luckily that makes it amazing for layering over other blues!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, this is cool.  I don't paint my nails, but I do paint my daughter's nails.  Neat


----------



## katana (Mar 6, 2011)

Very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for sharing! I actually like the one that got away and I can't wait to try a crackle polish.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I found the Katy Perry polishes at Fred Meyer. Of course the serial numbers were sanded off which we all know that means it was not legitimately sold to Fred Meyer. LOL And worse, it's MORE than the salon price at $9.50 a bottle!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 17, 2011)

Eeek! That's pricey &gt;_&lt;


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 17, 2011)

I love this collection, when i first heard about it i was only gonna get teenage dream, last friday night &amp; black shatter... sooo since it took forever in January to come out when i saw them at jcpenny i flipped out and bought all the colors lol. ive only worn not like the movies a few times, the one that got away like one time, and the glitters a good number of times... teenage dream+shatter=my favorite though.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 17, 2011)

Off topic, but I love your name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic, but I love your name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Aw thank you &lt;3

Btw your really pretty ^^ Love the hair.

To be on topic, these are pix i took awhile ago when i was bored.





Teenage Dream+Black Shatter+I Juggle... Men





Last Friday Night with some konad stamping... Not the best i knows.

-Also sorry for the size of these pix


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you ^^;

I LOVE the leopard konad over LFN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

